
The Internet Had Already Lost Its Neutrality - steve_g
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-11-21/the-internet-had-already-lost-its-neutrality
======
Something1234
The author has some misunderstandings about the actual rules of net neutrality
with respect to how traffic shaping works. Actually, I'm not sure if my own
understanding is right of traffic shaping.

